# مساعدة في السنسور يا شباب



## الغزال البري (28 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم :
انا مطلوب مني تصميم sensor يوضع في العربة من الخلف لقياس المسافة بين العربة واي شي خلفها , ياريت لو احصل حتى على طريقة تصميم ,يعني خطوات التصميم او البداية لان ليس لدي فكرة 
شكرا


----------



## nada_a_n (28 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
أعتقد ان في سينسور اسمه hall sensor
" TLE4990 " اتمنى يكون هو ده النوع المطلوب


----------



## اسامة الخواجا (28 أبريل 2007)

يمكن استخدام ultrasonic ولكنه بحاجة الى small program على الpic microcontroller


----------



## الغزال البري (29 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم 
اخوة واسامة وندى شكرا على ردكم بس انا مطلوب مني تصمميم proximity sensor for use on the rear of a vehicle 
لقياس المسافة بين العربة واي شي خلفها 
تصميم يعني تستعمل الPspice 
وهو برنامج كمبوتر لتصميم الدوائر الكهربائية يعني السنسور لازم ايكون عبارة عن دائرة كهرباءية 
وشكرا اخوتي الاعزاء وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## 3abdalla (2 مايو 2007)

أخي العزيز ,,, يمكنك الأتصال بشركة gela جيلا هذة شركة معها توكيل لي telemecaniqueشركة فرنساوي شهيرة في تصنيع


----------



## 3abdalla (2 مايو 2007)

أخي العزيز ,,, يمكنك الأتصال بشركة gela جيلا هذة شركة معها توكيل لي telemecaniqueشركة فرنساوي شهيرة في تصنيع sensorوهذا رقم تليفون م/محمود عبدالمنعم باعمل 025784004او025784343 ويمكنك التحدث معه بالمواصفات المطلوبة منك رسوف يوفيدك باذن الله أو أدخل علي موقع www.telemecanique.com وأختار ما يناسبك من السينسور وسلام عليكم


----------



## الغزال البري (3 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم
شكرالكم اخواني الاعزاء على المرور وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## م_عبد الخالق محمد (11 مايو 2007)

يمكنك اخى ان تستخدم(ultrasonic sensor) و هو يعطى (volt) متناسب مع المسافة بين العربة و الشى المعترض


----------

